# A little play in the front fork?



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

I noticed today when working on my 2011 Giant Defy Advanced 1 that there is a little play in the front fork. Standing in the front of the bike and holding the bars, pushing them for and aft I feel and see a little movement in the steering head. Is this normal? I'm a rookie so I'm clueless  Don't feel any up and down play at all. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

Sounds like a loose headset. Lock the front brake and rock the bike fore and aft. If you feel front end play it's the headset. 

If so, you can adjust it yourself with instructions from Cane Creek or Park Tool's website and the appropriate allen wrenches. Or, even better, take it to your shop and have them show you.


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

Loosen the stem bolts and turn the star nut bolt on the top of your fork a turn or so, then tighten your stem bolts and ride.

It is just a little loose and needs to be tightened up. That happens every now and then.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

RUFUSPHOTO said:


> Loosen the stem bolts and turn the star nut bolt on the top of your fork a turn or so, then tighten your stem bolts and ride.
> 
> It is just a little loose and needs to be tightened up. That happens every now and then.


Please don't make random adjustments like this ^. There is a way to do this correctly so you don't toast your headset or crush your fork steerer tube. Read the instructions.


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

rx-79g said:


> Please don't make random adjustments like this ^. There is a way to do this correctly so you don't toast your headset or crush your fork steerer tube. Read the instructions.


In no way did I say to crank on it. It is a light adjustment. If you are toasting your headset or crushing the steer tube, which would be amazingly impressive if you did, you are cranking on the bolt way too hard. 

If this does not help the situation then take the fork off and check for play in the bearings, ovalized headset or any problems with your steer tube. 

I have been working on bikes for over 15 years an have been a team mechanic for both DH and road racing.


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

From Park Tool Website: http://www.parktool.com/blog/repair-help/threadless-headset-service

# Align stem straight to wheel and gently secure the top bolt. Stop when any resistance is felt.
# Tighten stem bolt(s).
# Check for play by pulling back and forth on fork. Turn the handlebars in different directions while checking for play. There may be play at this early setting. Use care when grabbing suspension forks, because the legs may have play. Grab upper portion of fork.
# To adjust bearings, LOOSEN STEM BOLT(S).
# Turn adjusting bolt in center cap only 1/8th turn clockwise.
# Secure stem bolts, check for play again.
# Repeat adjustments as above until play disappears. Remember to loosen stem bolts before turning adjusting bolt in cap.
# Check alignment of stem and tighten stem binder bolts fully.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

rx-79g said:


> Sounds like a loose headset. Lock the front brake and rock the bike fore and aft. If you feel front end play it's the headset.
> 
> If so, you can adjust it yourself with instructions from Cane Creek or Park Tool's website and the appropriate allen wrenches. Or, even better, take it to your shop and have them show you.


Thanks to all that replied to quickly. I took my stem off earlier today to drop it down one spacer as I'm starting to get more flexable. Looks like I caused the problem  So when I put it back together It appears I did it wrong. I thought the cap on the top of the step was just a cover  Leave it to me to mess up such a simple thing. In any case, I went to the Cane Creek website and watched the video. Problem solved  Movement is gone and she turns smoothly. Didn't need to tighten the top cap much to solve it. In fact, it seems like it's not very tight but my guess is that's okay. I will keep an eye on it for sure. Thanks for everything.  This forum rocks!


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks to all that replied to quickly. I took my stem off earlier today to drop it down one spacer as I'm starting to get more flexable. Looks like I caused the problem So when I put it back together It appears I did it wrong. I thought the cap on the top of the step was just a cover Leave it to me to mess up such a simple thing. In any case, I went to the Cane Creek website and watched the video. Problem solved Movement is gone and she turns smoothly. Didn't need to tighten the top cap much to solve it. In fact, it seems like it's not very tight but my guess is that's okay. I will keep an eye on it for sure. Thanks for everything. This forum rocks!


----------

